# Нужен совет - жду операцию по удалению невриномы



## elde02 (14 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители форума. Очень надеюсь найти здесь поддержку и советы "бывалых". Мне 47, позвоночником маюсь давно, уже даже не могу вспомнить когда впервые появились боли. Кололи мильгамму, делали массаж, направляли на рентген. На кокое-то время помогало, потом все хуже. В октябре 2011 боль стала просто нестерпимой, на обезболивающих жила. Попросила невролога в страховой поликлиннике назначить МРТ (уже наверное в 25 раз), опять прослушала про "страховая не подтвердит". Я настояла со словами: "Доктор, назначьте, вдруг там гадость какая..." И "гадость" нашлась.
По данным МРТ грудного отдела с внутривенным контрастированием: В просвете позвоночного канала, интрадурально слева, на уровне Th9 определяется экстрамедуллярно расположенное объемное образование ..... размером 22х19х26 мм. Видна связь образования с корешком. Заключение. Невринома грудного отдела на уровне Th9.
Хорошо, что я знала слово "невринома", и не упала прямо возле ресепшн (у моей мамы невринома слухового нерва, динамическое наблюдение ведет НИИ Бурденко, не оперируют по малым размерам образования и возрасту (75).
Я живу в Москве и я достаточно решительный человек. Получаса в интернете было достаточно чтобы понять - нужна операция. К тому же появились неврологические симптомы: начали неметь пальцы ног.
Обратились в НИИ Бурденко (благо адрес знакомый по маминой болячке). Уже все оплатили, ждем очередь.
И вот какой совет мне необходим: как мне жить в ожидании операции? В смысле менять ли образ жизни? Ходить или лежать? Я работаю, работа сидячая, но поскольку спина болит уже давно, каждые полчаса встаю: документы подшить, чаю налить и т.п. Вечером по часу гуляю с собакой (большая такая у нас дворянка, размером с овчарку), причем по часу именно хожу с ней на поводке, т.к. живу в центре и площадок у нас нет. Двигаемся спокойно, но быстро. Может, конечно дернуть, если на нас бросится чужая собака. Еще хожу в магазин: семья двое мужиков, я, большая собака.
Мне очень хочется дождаться операции с неотказавшими ногами. Какие могут быть ограничения (ну тяжести я уже не таскаю, сын подключился), что лучше: ходить или полеживать каждую возможную минуту?
В Бурденко на консультации я как-то растерялась и не спросила. Подскажите пожалуйста. Спасибо за внимание к моей теме.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Ноя 2011)

Ведите привычный для Вас образ жизни и ждите того дня, когда Вы вновь почувствуете себя абсолютно здоровым человеком.


----------



## elde02 (15 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Ведите привычный для Вас образ жизни и ждите того дня, когда Вы вновь почувствуете себя абсолютно здоровым человеком.


Большое спасибо за ответ. Стараюсь не прислушиваться к себе, но уже очень хочется чтобы все было в прошлом.


----------



## elde02 (3 Дек 2011)

21 ноября я была прооперирована в НИИ Бурденко в 10 спинальном отделении. Операция прошла по плану, шла 4 часа, наркоз там просто прекрасный, интубируют-разинтубируют (или как там правильно), ставят мочевой катетер и вынимают его уже спящим: закрыл глаза - открыл глаза, все позади. Меня оперировал Николай Александрович Коновалов, лечащий врач Асютин Д.С. Все профессионалы и фанаты(как мне показалось) своего дела. Дмитрий Сергеевич иногда уходил домой после 22-00, в появлялся в отделении раньше 9-00. Послеоперационный период у меня осложнился. Там на второй день после операции практически всем делают люмбальную пункцию, у меня взяли только со второго раза и обострилось мое дегенативное заболевание пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, люмбалгия, или что-то в этом духе. Поэтому на ноги поставили на третий день, а не на второй как всех, пришлось одевать пояснично-крестцовый корсет. Со вторника я дома, побаливает место операции, люмбалгия прошла. В больнице на обезболивающих уже под конец было пожалуй полегче. Но зато дома стены помогают. Пока на больничном, понемногу гуляю с мужем, одну пока не отпускают. Мы еще и живем на 4 этаже без лифта в старинном доме с высокими потолками, но ничего, из больницы поднималась с 3 остановками, а сейчас уже с 1. Уход в отделении очень хороший, питание достойное, ужасов, конечно насмотрелась, но куда деваться - спинальное отделение. Многие поступают и выписываются на каталках. В общем самое большое приключение(пока) в моей жизни в прошлом. Опыт был положительным, теперь восстановление. Кстати по гистологии - невринома, что не может не радовать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Дек 2011)

Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## elde02 (28 Дек 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Скорейшего выздоровления!


Вот выздоравливаю и себе думаю (с опозданием): вот мне удалили два остистых отростка на грудном отделе - восьмой и девятый, ну чтобы невриному как следует убрать, и что-же получается, у меня в этом месте спинной мозг теперь только мышцами защищен? Или моей школьной учительнице по анатомии сдать диплом, т.к. она меня ничему не научила? Получается, если мне в метро в спину влетит какой-нибудь э-э-э... неаккуратный и торопливый человек, то что с моим спинным мозгом будет? Все-таки общий наркоз видимо действует на мозги, а то я бы еще месяц назад, а Бурденко такой вопрос задала.
Даже если он глупый, ответьте пожалуйста!
А так лучшею потихоньку. Даже вот по обстоятельствам на работу пришлось выйти. Утром ничего, а вечером ноет вокруг шва и хочется прилечь. Вышла, получается на 36 день после операции, и как-то рановато, еще бы полежала, но банк где я работаю закрывается, надо скопировать собственные наработки.


----------



## masyanya (20 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте, мне тоже предстоит операция по удалению опухоли позвоночника, скажите, а во сколько вам обошлось лечение в бурденко? Хочется понять на какую сумму нужно рассчитывать?


----------



## DNK (20 Июл 2012)

masyanya написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне тоже предстоит операция по удалению опухоли позвоночника, скажите, а во сколько вам обошлось лечение в бурденко? Хочется понять на какую сумму нужно рассчитывать?


Если вы гражданин России, то можно квоту получить.


----------



## DNK (20 Июл 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Ведите привычный для Вас образ жизни и ждите того дня, когда Вы вновь почувствуете себя абсолютно здоровым человеком.


Совершенно согласен с Владимиром. И не волнуйтесь-в НИИ нейрохирургии настоящие профессионалы


----------



## AESCULAP (22 Июл 2012)

С невриномами спинного мозга только в НИИ Бурденко, без вариантов.


----------



## DNK (22 Июл 2012)

AESCULAP написал(а):


> С невриномами спинного мозга только в НИИ Бурденко, без вариантов.


Ну варианты то возможны


----------



## elde02 (22 Июл 2012)

masyanya написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне тоже предстоит операция по удалению опухоли позвоночника, скажите, а во сколько вам обошлось лечение в бурденко? Хочется понять на какую сумму нужно рассчитывать?


Стоимость операции зависит от категории, которую определяет врач, который направляет на операцию. У меня была третья категория, по состоянию на ноябрь 2011, стоимость 126 тыс. руб. , включая часть анализов. Со мной лежала женщина с 4 категорией, что-то 285, примерно, точно не помню.  Я платила сама, а через месяц оформила квоту, получила назад все кроме анализов, где-то 120. Квоту оформить легко, я просто ждать не хотела, так обстоятельства складывались. Да, в цену включена и операция и пребывание.


----------



## elde02 (22 Июл 2012)

DNK написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с Владимиром. И не волнуйтесь-в НИИ нейрохирургии настоящие профессионалы


Вчера было ровно 8 месяцев как я не волнуюсь....


----------



## masyanya (23 Июл 2012)

elde02 написал(а):


> Стоимость операции зависит от категории, которую определяет врач, который направляет на операцию. У меня была третья категория, по состоянию на ноябрь 2011, стоимость 126 тыс. руб. , включая часть анализов. Со мной лежала женщина с 4 категорией, что-то 285, примерно, точно не помню. Я платила сама, а через месяц оформила квоту, получила назад все кроме анализов, где-то 120. Квоту оформить легко, я просто ждать не хотела, так обстоятельства складывались. Да, в цену включена и операция и пребывание.


Спасибо Вам за информацию! Скажите, как Вы себя чувствуете на данный момент, у вас все благополучно? Мне предлагают оперироваться в Госпитале ветеранов войн № 2 (бесплатно), в Бурденко я еще не попала, вот теперь стою перед выбором, где делать операцию...


----------



## elde02 (24 Июл 2012)

masyanya написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам за информацию! Скажите, как Вы себя чувствуете на данный момент, у вас все благополучно? Мне предлагают оперироваться в Госпитале ветеранов войн № 2 (бесплатно), в Бурденко я еще не попала, вот теперь стою перед выбором, где делать операцию...


Спина к вечеру ноет, работа у меня сидячая. На даче, когда кручусь целый день - даже лучше. Еще не полностью прошло онемение мышц на животе, брюшина, или как там ее... Но онемевшая полоска стала гораздо уже. Сейчас эта мышца иногда дергается, меня предупреждали, что так будет восстанавливаться чувствительность, ужасно неприятно, и главное совершенно внезапно. Сдерживаюсь чтобы не охнуть где-нибудь в общественном месте. Делаю ЛФК каждый день по 50-55 минут, упражнения все изометрические, много лежа, меня им научили на Иваньковском, я туда после операции на Тергумед (такой тренажер) ходила и на ЛФК. В мае делала контрольное МРТ, как и велели через полгода, ходила в Бурденко на консультацию. Меня похвалили два раза: вначале врач, которая делала МРТ на Иваньковском. Сказала что все сделано очень аккуратно, хирург, говорит, виртуоз. А второй раз лечащий врач в Бурденко. Спросил: а что вы делали? Я говорю: только ЛФК, но каждый день, а пока не работала, то два раза в день, вечером весь комплекс, а утром только растяжки. Он говорит: чувствуется, не зря трудились, все хорошо заживает. Ну и рецидива нет, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу. Снимки мои кому-то в диссертацию отсканировали, как удачный результат. Отпустили на год, до следующего мая, разрешили поднимать 5 кг, кататься на велосипеде (но не падать) и играть на аккордеоне. В общем, я собой горжусь. Вот еще вес снижать надо, сразу снизила на 12 кг после поерации, а дальше - никак.
По поводу оплаты: любое лечебное учреждение, лечащее по квотам, обязано вас принять, если вы россиянка.
Я выбрала Бурденко по нескольким причинам:
- там, хоть и в другом отделении, наблюдается моя мама уже много лет
- я близко живу, в масштабах Москвы - рядом, переезд после операции - то еще удовольствие
- это ведущий нейрохирургический институт в Москве (по данным интернета)
- там почти лучшее оборудование, а говорят, что помимо рук хирурга, это тоже важно
- есть специализированное спинально отделение, где умеют выхаживать
- неплохие отзывы и о лечении и об условиях пребывания
- хвалят наркоз, а у меня его ни разу не было, боялась ужасно
Все оправдалось. Из минусов - бюрократия и очереди.
Еще можно в НИИ неврологии постучаться. Из Бурденко туда Гуща ушел, все в отделении его хвалили, я его чуть-чуть не застала. Он там отделение создает. А вот как там с оборудованием - не знаю. По квотам они лечат.
Я еще какой-то институт на Пироговке рассматривала, может ММА? Но там нейрохирургия вообще, спинального нет. Хотя они брались.
Ну а решать Вам. Удачи. Пишите, можно и в личку.


----------



## masyanya (26 Июл 2012)

Спасибо Вам за подробный ответ! Буду ждать консультации в Бурденко, записали только через месяц


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте, у меня опухоль на уровне L1 позвонка в размерах 18х15 мм. Обнаружил ее в 2008 году. Причиной беспокойства были и остаются до настоящего времени боли в спине и онемение левой ноги в области икры. При этом за 4 года левая нога по сравнению с правой уменьшилась в объеме. Мне предлагают ее удалить. Хотелось бы узнать о послеоперационном состоянии, и еще добираться до опухоли будут через удаление остистых отростков, опасаюсь как это скажется на физике позвоночника. Пожалуйста напишите за ранее спасибо.


----------



## elde02 (12 Окт 2012)

Mognathsin написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня опухоль на уровне L1 позвонка в размерах 18х15 мм. Обнаружил ее в 2008 году. Причиной беспокойства были и остаются до настоящего времени боли в спине и онемение левой ноги в области икры. При этом за 4 года левая нога по сравнению с правой уменьшилась в объеме. Мне предлагают ее удалить. Хотелось бы узнать о послеоперационном состоянии, и еще добираться до опухоли будут через удаление остистых отростков, опасаюсь как это скажется на физике позвоночника. Пожалуйста напишите за ранее спасибо.


Ну это же все индивидуально. У меня был грудной отдел, он крепкий за счет ребер. Я даже корсет не носила. В принципе в теме все написано. Сейчас с операции прошло 10,5 месяцев. К вечеру иногда ноет спина. Еще не полностью ожила онемевшая полоска на животе, но меня это не беспокоит. В пояснично-крестцовом сложенее, там нервы отвечают за нижние конечности вроде. Опять же какая опухоль. У меня была невринома, сидела на корешке плотно, корешок пересекли, вот и онемение. Мне удалили три остистых отростка с дугами, врач мой палатный сказал, что если бы больше - ставили бы конструкцию. А так ЛФК, как мне сказали пожизненно, желательно ежедневно. Чтобы мышцы спины помогали ущербному позвоночнику.


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Спасибо за ответ. Буду думать.


----------



## elde02 (8 Ноя 2012)

Я - автор темы, с момента операции скоро (21 ноября) будет год. Сотрудники тут задумали на Новый год в боулинг поиграть. Кто-нибудь знает мне можно или нет?


----------



## neVRU (8 Ноя 2012)

elde02 написал(а):


> Я - автор темы, с момента операции скоро (21 ноября) будет год. Сотрудники тут задумали на Новый год в боулинг поиграть. Кто-нибудь знает мне можно или нет?


Как-то не стоит, мне кажется, шары гонять. Такие "рывковые" нагрузки. Лучше по пивку!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2012)

Разумно можно все, а в корсете несколько больше.


----------



## elde02 (9 Ноя 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разумно можно все, а в корсете несколько больше.


 Спасибо! Корсет не рекомендован, сказали грудной отдел и так крепенький, за счет ребер, нарабатываю мышечный. Видимо попробую легкие шары и без фанатизма.


----------



## татьяна-shikotan (23 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте ! У меня появились боли в пояснице, после того, как не помогли уколы, назначенные врачом, сделала КТ и МРТ, обнаружили невриному в поясничном отделе, L-5S1, сказали, что необходима операция. Размер невриномы - до 30 мм, но утверждают врачи, что должны быть симптомы в ноге, а поясница болит не от этого ! Но при этом сказали, что не гарантируют, что операция пройдёт хорошо, могут быть последствия- ослабеет или будет "шлёпать" нога !!! Так как не знают , какой сложности эта невринома. Сейчас нога не болит, что же делать ?! Какой восстановительный период после таких операций ? И какова вероятность неблагоприятного исхода ?


----------



## Vitaly32 (29 Июл 2013)

*татьяна-shikotan*,первым делом создайте отдельную тему, к ней необходимо приложить описание КТ/МРТ и сканы/фотографии самих снимков.
Тогда врачи форума смогут что-то подсказать.



> И какова вероятность неблагоприятного исхода ?


У меня удалили невриному (шванному) ровно год назад, но в шейном отделе позвоночника.
Вообще всё очень индивидуально. То что применимо к одному больному может оказаться совершенно неприменимо к другому.

Мои выводы/мысли/мнения врачей о моём случае, кое-что может оказаться актуальным и для вас:
1. Очень хорошо, что опухоль обнаружили случайно, до появления симптомов. Это увеличивает ваши шансы на полное восстановление.
2. Операцию делать необходимо. Не обязательно "бежать и делать завтра", можно спокойно выбрать больницу, получить квоту на бесплатную операцию (при необходимости), но совсем избежать не получится - появятся симптомы, всё пойдёт по нарастающей... и чем дольше тянуть - тем сложнее будет операция и тем ниже вероятность полного восстановления.
3. В моём случае мой хирург с уверенностью сказал только одно - последние годы на его памяти от таких операций ещё никто не умирал и он не верит что такое может произойти со мной (не смейтесь - я даже такой вопрос ему задавал).
4. Прогноз по операции (при *запланированном* исходе к которому стремится хирург)- от "не будет никакой существенной разницы до/после операции" до "неработоспособности 1й или более мышц сразу после операции с постепенным (вполне вероятно полным) восстановлением". Хирург сам будет принимать решение о возможности сохранения нервного корешка после того как увидит опухоль своими глазами.



> Какой восстановительный период после таких операций ?


В моём случае сработал самый неблагоприятный из запланированных результатов - потребовалось пресекать нервный корешок.
Подозреваю, что именно это вам и озвучили как "не гарантируют, что операция пройдёт хорошо".
Хотя тут я не соглашусь - если удалось удалить опухоль с *минимальными возможными последствиями* для организма, без неожиданных проблем и осложнений, то операция однозначно прошла хорошо.

По времени получилось приблизительно так (у меня "пострадал" трицепс левой руки):
1. Сразу после операции полностью пропала как управляемость трицепсом так и чувствительность в его области.
2. К выписке (через 10 дней) мышца чуть-чуть начала работать, появилась слабая чувствительность к прикосновению острыми предметами
3. Через 2 недели после операции стало реально при необходимости ездить за рулём на машине (правда на небольшие расстояния)
4. Через 5 недель вышел на работу, организм полностью адаптировался к проблеме и по максимуму "выключил" повреждённую руку из работы так, что я сам перестал это замечать
5. Через 5 месяцев практически полностью вернулась чувствительность, сила мышцы восстановилась на 30-40% от состояния "до операции"

Сейчас прошел год.
Чувствительность восстановлена полностью, сила мышцы на 50-70% (работает только часть волокон).
Каких-либо сложносней или дискомфорта не испытываю уже давно.


----------



## Татьяна_666 (25 Апр 2016)

elde02 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители форума. Очень надеюсь найти здесь поддержку и советы "бывалых". Мне 47, позвоночником маюсь давно, уже даже не могу вспомнить когда впервые появились боли. Кололи мильгамму, делали массаж, направляли на рентген. На кокое-то время помогало, потом все хуже. В октябре 2011 боль стала просто нестерпимой, на обезболивающих жила. Попросила невролога в страховой поликлиннике назначить МРТ (уже наверное в 25 раз), опять прослушала про "страховая не подтвердит". Я настояла со словами: "Доктор, назначьте, вдруг там гадость какая..." И "гадость" нашлась.
> По данным МРТ грудного отдела с внутривенным контрастированием: В просвете позвоночного канала, интрадурально слева, на уровне Th9 определяется экстрамедуллярно расположенное объемное образование ..... размером 22х19х26 мм. Видна связь образования с корешком. Заключение. Невринома грудного отдела на уровне Th9.
> Хорошо, что я знала слово "невринома", и не упала прямо возле ресепшн (у моей мамы невринома слухового нерва, динамическое наблюдение ведет НИИ Бурденко, не оперируют по малым размерам образования и возрасту (75).
> Я живу в Москве и я достаточно решительный человек. Получаса в интернете было достаточно чтобы понять - нужна операция. К тому же появились неврологические симптомы: начали неметь пальцы ног.
> ...




Добрый день! Расскажите как у вас обстоят дела сейчас? У меня тоже нашли эту невриному в позвоночники, и я пока думаю делать или не делать операции. Очень интересно узнать как дела после операции.


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2016)

*Татьяна_666*, здравствуйте!
Я рекомендую Вам создать собственную тему и выслушать мнение врачей и форумчан - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/


----------



## elde02 (1 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Отлично у меня дела: напекла вот куличей, яиц накрасила, пасху из двух килограммов творога сделала, даже внук оценил. Но для таких отличных дел  я все-таки тружусь: 4 раза в неделю ЛФК по часу, много хожу, два раза в год по 12-14 занятий на Тергумед с получением от инструктора новых упражнений. Вот только в борьбе с весом все-таки побеждает вес. Хорошо что вы еще можете думать про операцию, я вообще не думала, я туда бежала сломя голову, совершенно не хотелось в инвалидное кресло, да и боли просто доканали. Если что-то подробнее - пишите.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (3 Май 2016)

elde02 написал(а):


> 12-14 занятий на Тергумед


А что это такое?


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А что это такое (Тергумед)?


Специальный вертебротренажёр.


> TERGUMED
> Производитель: BEKA (Германия)
> 
> TERGUMED – компьютерная лечебно-диагностическая система для проведения реабилитационных мероприятий у людей, страдающих заболеваниями позвоночника и болями в области спины.


----------



## AMX (5 Июл 2016)

DNK написал(а):


> Если вы гражданин России, то можно квоту получить.


Здравствуйте!

Можете посоветовать как можно получить информацию касательно стоимости обследовани и операции для иностранцев?

Как вы себя чувствуете, уже несколько лет прошло после операции?

Спасибо большое!


----------



## DNK (10 Июл 2016)

AMX написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Можете посоветовать как можно получить информацию касательно стоимости обследовани и операции для иностранцев?
> 
> ...



Здравствуйте!
Я нейрохирург, поэтому на форуме как консультант)
Относительно стоимости лечения: все зависит от лечебного учреждения и типа операции
Узнавать надо непосредственно в конкретном учреждении (у нас этим занимается платный отдел). Стоимость микродискэктомии (операция + лечение и пребывание в стационаре): около 120.000 примерно (хотя сейчас может цифры поменялись). Сама операция около 50.000 стоит.


----------



## elde02 (21 Июл 2016)

AMX написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Как вы себя чувствуете, уже несколько лет прошло после операции?
> 
> Спасибо большое!



Здравствуйте!
С операции у меня 4 года 7 месяцев прямо вот сегодня, 21 июля. Чувствую себя хорошо. Бывают какие-то ощущения вокруг места операции, потягивает и отдает в область брюшины, но это - ерунда. Собираюсь на МРТ  грудного (место операции), два года уже не делала, надо проверить. Но самочувствие прекрасное, много хожу, на велосипеде езжу, работа радует, в общем жизнь прекрасна!


----------



## Светлана46 (22 Июл 2018)

elde02 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> С операции у меня 4 года 7 месяцев прямо вот сегодня, 21 июля. Чувствую себя хорошо. Бывают какие-то ощущения вокруг места операции, потягивает и отдает в область брюшины, но это - ерунда. Собираюсь на МРТ  грудного (место операции), два года уже не делала, надо проверить. Но самочувствие прекрасное, много хожу, на велосипеде езжу, работа радует, в общем жизнь прекрасна!


Здравствуйте не знаю бываете вы ещё на этом форуме, моему мужу сказали делать операцию по удалению невриномы в пояснице, вопрос может будет звучать по дурацки, но всё таки спрошу, нужна будет ли ему помощь после операции, я должна буду находиться с ним там постоянно или могу просто навещать каждый день, пока не выпишут? У нас просто полуторагодовалая дочь и оставить её не с кем, мы поедем все вместе в другой город, планируем снимать там квартиру, подскажите будет ли от меня какой то толк там с ребёнком?


----------



## elde02 (23 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте! Бываю не часто.
Меня подняли на третий день, большинство поднимают на второй. Я лежала с мочевым катетером, у мужчин этот вопрос попроще. Я нанимала сиделку на первые три дня. Она кормила меня с ложки, обтирала чем-то вместо мытья, помогала поворачиваться, поправляла подушку, давала пить, она же и капельницу ставила, и мочевой катетер, и просто уколы. В общем, первый день - довольно тяжелый, лежишь бревном с температурой и болью даже на наркотиках. Смотришь цветные очень интересные сны и не можешь сам НИЧЕГО. Если делать в платном дорогом месте, то там уход, как правило, входит в стоимость. А в обычной больнице есть конечно нянечки, но не разорваться же им. Все с кем я лежала или брали сиделку, или первые дни приходил кто-то из родных. Но родным тяжело, нужен навык ухода, даже поменять рубашку - есть технология. Не знаю где будут делать операцию Вашему мужу, но подозреваю что с ребенком просто не пустят. Я бы посоветовала сиделку хотя бы на первые сутки. Сменные сестры, как правило, такую услугу предлагают. В 2011 году сутки стоили 5 тыс. И это того стоило на мой взгляд.


----------



## Светлана46 (23 Июл 2018)

@elde02, спасибо вам большое за развернутый ответ, так и поступим, будем завтра узнавать за сиделку!


----------

